# L081 - Gold Nugget Pleco "small-spot"



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all, when I went to my LFS today, I noticed he had 2 3,5" L081 Gold Nuggets, for about 35 $ US each (29 euro's)
Since I don't really have much tank space left, I decided to get just one, despite the voices in my head that kept reminding me that I should get the other one as well :biggrin:

Anyways, I just got one, and here's some pics of him - ain't he a beauty???













































Lemme know what you think of him...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice pick up he looks Nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice gold nugget


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

nice fish Jonas


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

nice pleco what tank is he located in ur reds or manny tank.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice pickup Jonas!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that guy makes me dizzy


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> that guy makes me dizzy


 lol, know what you meen!!

very, very sexy!!!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea that pleco is hott


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice scoop Jonas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SerraNBAPygo said:


> nice pleco what tank is he located in ur reds or manny tank.


 He's in a 10 gallon quarantaine tank at the moment so he can acclimatize properly (L081 is infamous for being pretty vulnerable as long as they aren't acclimatized), but I'm not sure what to do with him.
I'm still playing with the thought of setting up a 30-40g fancy pleco-only tank, and trying to breed a species (or two) so this hobby pays itself back







(just one batch of fancy pleco's could make 100's of bucks) - we'll see what crosses my path the next few weeks/months...

Mr. #'s: he's quite a trip, ain't he...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pleco jonas i love it.
dixon


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

wow very pretty pleco and so another to the collection


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> SerraNBAPygo said:
> 
> 
> > nice pleco what tank is he located in ur reds or manny tank.
> ...


that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

not only would it make you some coin it would be a sweet looking tank too


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I want your pleco







really nice?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

OK, I like him. 
That's not something you'll hear me say about plecos.. often..lol
Nice grab


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

:biggrin: nice pickup!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Death in # said:


> that guy makes me dizzy


 yea me to ,,but looks real sweet


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Thats a beauty!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys...








Despite his cool and civilized appearance, he's a true pleco, with all the messiness involved - he's a real pro at making spaghetti strings


----------

